# Pitocin effecting supply / milk coming in?



## bananasmom (Aug 2, 2002)

I've seen several mentions that pitocin can effect initial breastmilk supply and / or delay milk coming in. But, I've done some searches at some of my favorite bf'ing / informational sites and I can't find any documentation of this.

Does anyone have information available regarding this side effect of picocin?


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

I had pitocin and it took about 4 days for my milk to come in. I've had no supply problems (well, now that he's 8 months and I'm pumping at work, but that's another issue!)


----------



## cat_astrophe (Sep 22, 2003)

I had pitocin, and my milk came flooding in 2 days after birth. I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Missinnyc (Aug 21, 2003)

Dont have real info, but I had lots and lots of pitocin, and my milk came in while still in the hospital, around 24 hours after birth. I don't know if you mean long term, though. I have been plagued with low supply intermittently, and I wonder if it has something to do with pit. Good luck, L.


----------



## bananasmom (Aug 2, 2002)

This idea was referred to several times in this thread (about a mom whose supply was taking a long time to come in) http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...0&pagenumber=3

I just didn't want to muck up her thread with this.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

I had pitocin, epidural, c/s... and my milk came in on day 2.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

bananasmom, perhaps the length of time of being on the pit matters? They had me on it for 42 hours (24 hours post partum).


----------



## BCmommy (Sep 22, 2003)

I was on it for 36 hrs and my milk took 5 days to come in.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I was induced with my first and ended up being on the Pit drip for about 10 hours.







My milk came in at day 4 and I was engorged for about 4 days. So engorged that I couldn't even pump becaue my breasts were too hard and full. I also left the hospital weighing only 5 lbs less than when I went in after having a 6lb 2oz baby.







I was really holding water after all those IVs.

With ds, I had a homebirth with no drugs of course and my milk came in at day 4 as well. I was uncomfortably full, but not as much as the first time.

For me, I don't think the Pit necessarily affected me as much as all the IV fluids did. Hopefully I answered your question without going off on a tangent!


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by busybusymomma_
*For me, I don't think the Pit necessarily affected me as much as all the IV fluids did.*
yes, that's what I think really did it to me. The iv fluids, combined with the fact that the mag. sulfate I was on makes you retain fluids like mad. I found somewhere on the web from my searching that being over hydrated to the point of over saturation can hamper milk supply.

Course you had different problems that me, busybusymomma, but I just wanted to chime in on that one there


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

Had a pit close to 20 hours and it didnt affect my milk supply at all.
But- I dont know when my molk came in..... it was day 4 or so and I was telling the lactation nurse at the lactation clinic that they have at my Kaiser ( life saver since ds wouldnt latch) that my milk hadnt come in yet. She leaned over and gently squeezed my nipple and a huge stream of milk shot out. I thought it was just colostrum that i had been pumping ( I was finger feeding my babe with a syringe most feeding sessions due to him not latching). I just thought that since I didnt get that engorged boob thing, my milk hadnt come in.







:

So, my milk was at least in by day 4 but I think it was 24 hours, cuz I could pump over 2 ounces on the 2nd day. Just a note, I have never ever been engorged, even after ds slept through the night over 10 hours. I felt full, but that's it. My LC said my boobs were made for nursing, thank God Ds decided to latch on day 14! We are still nursing at 19 months!


----------

